# Has filmon gone subscription only?



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

After a couple of days on a zoot down from Caldas d R to the Tall Ships thing at Sines i get back home and Filmon keeeps cutting out after two minutes . Have they gone subscription only or is there something I am missing?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Yes

Try Watch UK TV Live Online Outside the UK

Krystyna


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Strontium said:


> After a couple of days on a zoot down from Caldas d R to the Tall Ships thing at Sines i get back home and Filmon keeeps cutting out after two minutes . Have they gone subscription only or is there something I am missing?



(2017-05-02 11:58)

As of Monday all filmon is now payable Frown, for some reason the only place its still working is my LT
Dear User,

Thank you for contacting FilmOn Customer Support.
Unfortunately, We need to inform you, that we are no longer offering the free SD watching due to contractual requirements with our content vendors.
We're very sorry and apologize for the inconvenience, as we had no possibility to let our Customers know about this change in our service in advance.
Please note that HQ subscription will let you watch Live TV without ads, in better quality than SD and will bring you 10 hours of reusable recording space, and purchase it you may here: FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION

Kind regards,
FilmOn.com Support Team


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Charges


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

*Try this....*

It's paid for but a lot less that Eur 14.95/month which you would pay for Filmon. Huge number of channels and good HD content...


https://ace-tv.co.uk/

Yo can just sign up for a £2 24 hour trial to test it out.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Or try this one its free, no registration needed, you can register which is still free and you get access to the sports channels. Works well for me no buffering.
https://www.firstonetv.eu/Index
Richard


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

That looks good Rick. The only thing I'd say though is that it looks like it's only browser based. The Ace service provides a lot of premium content and comes with Android & iphone apps, or you can run through a standard IPTV client or through a MAG box if you have one. This means you can load it directly on an android tv box like a Fire Stick. It also runs on a browser. So a better user experience albeit at a cost of just under £6 per month.


----------

